# Which buffing wheels?



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 3, 2012)

What type of buffing wheels should I be buying?  And should I be using 1,2 or 3 wheels?

I am looking to buy from Caswell and they have 18 types listed!

Buffing Wheels - Caswell Canada

Thanks for the help!


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Apr 3, 2012)

There are several types that are ok to use. I use the string buffs. String Buff for plastic - Caswell Canada

If you plan on getting the PLASTIC-GLO (Ultra Fine, dry grade) compound, you save a few dollars getting the kit on the string buff page.

Read up or call them about the different grades of compounds since apparently the ultra fine dry is not the finest they have. It is the one that I use though and it takes out the finest marks left by HUT plastic polish... Even though it's supposedly 3 micron according to what I have read on this forum.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 3, 2012)

SCR0LL3R said:


> There are several types that are ok to use. I use the string buffs. String Buff for plastic - Caswell Canada
> 
> If you plan on getting the PLASTIC-GLO (Ultra Fine, dry grade) compound, you save a few dollars getting the kit on the string buff page.
> 
> Read up or call them about the different grades of compounds since apparently the ultra fine dry is not the finest they have


Do you use 1, 2 or 3 wheels/compounds?

AK


----------



## TerryDowning (Apr 3, 2012)

Read this

also from caswell
http://www.caswellcanada.ca/shop/userfiles/buffing%20booklet.pdf

It really depends on compunds used and the action or tyoe of buffing you are doing.

For pens I use a spiral sewn cotton wheel with tripoli (brown)
and flannel wheels for white and blue.

Terry


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Apr 3, 2012)

I only use one myself (with the ultra fine dry compound). To finish, I wet sand with 400, 600, 1000, and 1500 grit, polish several times with HUT plastic polish, then buff with the buffing wheel  (in a lengthwise direction on the blank.)


----------



## MarkD (Apr 3, 2012)

I would suggest the info found on this thread:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/buffing-kicked-up-notch-55476/


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Apr 3, 2012)

The string buffs are the only ones that Caswell lists as suitable for plastics in their booklet yet I rarely see anybody else usiing them...


----------



## gimpy (Apr 3, 2012)

I uuse the string buffs, the are ideal for plastics, I use two wheels, I don't use the tripoli at all


----------



## TerryDowning (Apr 3, 2012)

I like the cutting action I get from tripoli and my spiral sewn wheel. It clears of the minute scratches left from sanding very quickly. I don't use Micro Mesh and rarely sand past 600.

Then on to the finer compounds and softer wheels.  I may try the string buffs and plastic compounds when what I have wears out (in a few years or more). But for now, I'll stick with what I have. (I'm cheap!)

Terry


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 3, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> What type of buffing wheels should I be buying? And should I be using 1,2 or 3 wheels?
> 
> I am looking to buy from Caswell and they have 18 types listed!
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew; I use a Caswell homemade 3 wheeler on CA finished wood, and a Caswell homemade 2 wheeler string buff for acrylics. 











The thread that Markd mentions is the one that got me on to Caswell. Luckily I have a Canadian dealer a 1/2 hr. away so I go up to visit and get my supplies.

If you care to discuss further by tele. tomorrow, pm me with your # and a good time to call, or I can send you my #.

I am more than satisfied with both systems. I have a 10 power loupe (from my Grandpa) that I examine my finished pens with. I haven't been able to find a scratch yet!


----------

